# Is it OK to paint near a furnace in winter?



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

Hello 
Is it OK to prime furnace room walls in winter?

I'd be using Sherwin Williams exterior concrete primer to prime below-grade concrete walls in a room that's about 15 x 20 and has an oil-fired furnace, which will be running. I can put a fan in the doorway to help ventilate, but the window doesn't open (it's being replaced in the spring).

Mostly I'm worried about the fumes being flamable? I know you're not supposed to paint near 'open flames' but does a furnace count as an 'open flame'?

Thanks much!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, a furnace counts as an open flame as do water heaters. Wait til spring since you will be replacing a window anyway and messing up the walls. Just do it all SAFELY in the Spring.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know that paint, but any waterbase paint does not have flammable fumes, and would be fine.


----------



## ADaniLion (May 24, 2011)

The water heater's electric so that shouldn't pose a problem. The paint is latex. Bummer if I have to wait till spring but I will of course if it's dangerous.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Latex paint is not affected by flame, as the fumes will not ignite. Brushjockey is correct.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Oops, sorry about the bad advice. Didn't catch the WATER-based portion of your post. Paint away!


----------



## paulsmith544 (Dec 21, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Latex paint is not affected by flame, as the fumes will not ignite. Brushjockey is correct.


he is rite you should use latex paint . the are good for the areas like furnaces e.t.c.


----------

